# Cocaine ring broken up at Mashpee housing project



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MASHPEE* - Five people were arrested after a lengthy investigation into alleged cocaine trafficking at the Mashpee Village housing complex. The Times reports 22-year old Jevon Pope was arrested yesterday and reportedly had two "eight balls" in his possession. 25-year old James Peters was already in custody on unrelated charged. Agents from Mashpee Police and other local agencies together with the Cape Cod Drug Task Force executed a search warrant at the housing complex on Old Barnstable Road and recovered a small amount of cocaine along with drug paraphernalia and cash. Arrested was 27-year old Lance Quinery. Police also arrested 41-year old Sean Coppin, 38-year old Hiran Haskell, and 33-year old Michael Tiddy. Arrest warrants were issued for three other suspects who were not immediately located. Authorities hope the sweep will stop ongoing illegal activity at the complex which was becoming increasingly violent.


----------

